# [SOLVED] bsodof death igxprd32



## amit.iiitm (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm having the same chipset and running XP Pro as OS.... I encountered exactly similar problem. Blue Screen is appearing frequently. Please help....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: bsodof death igxprd32*

you need to post the bsod error in full


----------



## amit.iiitm (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: bsodof death igxprd32*

I'm having intel 945 chipset... P4 2.4 GHz processor

Earlier on.... BSOD displays this as a problem....

The driver ialmrnt5 for the display device \Device\Video0 got stuck in an infinite loop. This usually indicates a problem with the device itself or with the device driver programming the hardware incorrectly. Please check with your hardware device vendor for any driver updates.

I updated the graphics driver with the latest one but then this problem crops up...

The driver igxprd32 for the display device \Device\Video0 got stuck in an infinite loop. This usually indicates a problem with the device itself or with the device driver programming the hardware incorrectly. Please check with your hardware device vendor 
for any driver updates.

Also, sometimes, PC hang up and shows the broken up display...

Any help or suggestion will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: bsodof death igxprd32*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

reinstall the video driver

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## amit.iiitm (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: bsodof death igxprd32*

Video Card: None (Onboard Graphics)
CPU: Intel P4 2.4GHz
Motherboard: Necola Motherboard (Intel 945 chipset)
RAM: DDR2 1GB

Voltage and temperature listings:

CPU Temp: 29C/84F
SYS Temp: 19C

CPU CORE: 1.248 V
Vcc: 2.048
+3.30V: 3.312V
+5.00V: 5.026V
+12.0V: 11.840
5VSB:4.9721
VBAT:2.976V

Also, processor clock speed is displayed as 1800MHz but I'm having 2.4 GHz processor 
I'm having the screenshot of broken display. If u want it for reference, please give me ur mail id.. mine is iiitm.amit<AT>gmail.com


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: bsodof death igxprd32*

take the side off the computer and look at the psu label and post the details


----------



## amit.iiitm (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: bsodof death igxprd32*

Company: Supercomp
Details:AC Input- 220VAC 3A 50 Hz
ATX 2.03 Pentium4
450 Watt
ATX 12V


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: bsodof death igxprd32*

see if you can borrow a 550w psu to try i it

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual

reoptimize

check it is set to auto detect the cpu

in the device manager uninstall the video driver
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## amit.iiitm (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: bsodof death igxprd32*

Thanks for help....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: bsodof death igxprd32*

where are you with the problem now


----------



## amit.iiitm (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: bsodof death igxprd32*

Actually, the problem diagnosed was with one of the components on motherboard 845GVST... I got the component replaced and its working fine now


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: bsodof death igxprd32*

glad you have it sorted and posting what caused it


----------

